# Loving my freezer



## Runningwolf (Jan 8, 2012)

Just loving my new 15 cubic freezer.

2 one gallon jugs of juice, (3) 6 gallon, (1) five gallon, (1) three gallon carboys and a ham. With 5 & 3 gallon carboys the sliding racks will fit over them if I wanted to keep some food in there.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice, now you just need to build a collar and put a few corny kegs with taps coming out of the collar!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 8, 2012)

When I did my research this is the exact freezer so many people were buying just for that reason. The ratings were very good. It is a GE, special order from Best Buy last Fall.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2012)

Did you end up on HomeBrewtalk.com for the reading?


----------



## almargita (Jan 8, 2012)

Dan;

You'll love the large size freezer!! I have the "Jeffrey Damler" size, able to hold 2 six foot bodies & have room to spare. one suggestion, buy a "food saver appliance", if you don't already have one. Buy meats & cheeses & other items in bulk at Sams or Costco, will last 2 to 3 years in freezer with no problems & no ice crystals..........like the day you bought them....

Al


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 8, 2012)

No, that was right off of Amazon. I was just looking for freezer reviews when I saw folks were using it for their kegs and fabricating them with numerous taps.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 8, 2012)

almargita said:


> Dan;
> 
> You'll love the large size freezer!! I have the "Jeffrey Damler" size,



...so some times you feel like a nut? LMAO

This isn't my first freezer. I just started using them the way they were meant to be used. Outside thermostat sat at 28* and full of wine, cold stabilizing.


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 8, 2012)

That's nice Dan, a lot more room then mine.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 8, 2012)

And apparently more room for "parts"! :<


----------



## Flem (Jan 8, 2012)

Please pass the ham!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 8, 2012)

Dan,

I too love my chest freezer - i have a 30 year old kenmore - still runs perfect!!


----------



## SarahRides (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks awesome Dan! I'm hoping to invest in a chest freezer this spring. The one in my fridge isn't very carboy friendly! I've got the perfect spot for it in the garage too.


----------



## milbrosa (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice freezer. I have a Frigidaire 14.7 cubic foot one that I put a collar on and 8 taps for beer. I can fit nine of the standard 5 gallon ball lock soda kegs in it, plus two 3 gallon cornies. It's about half full right now, and I have three more beers about to go on tap.

I bought mine from Best Buy a couple years ago, along with a 19 cubic foot one for food. 

Why do you have wine in your freezer, if you don't mind me asking? Are you trying to precipitate out tartaric acid?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 9, 2012)

Milbrosa, we'd like to see a picture of that. The wine in the freezer is to cold stabilize it to drop the titrates out


----------



## milbrosa (Jan 10, 2012)

Here are a few pics of my keezer.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 10, 2012)

Holy Smokes is that cool. It looks lke you have a fan attached to the bottom of the door but I don't know what the black thing is on the left attached to the collar. Nice job!!!


----------



## rocket man (Jan 10, 2012)

WOW, nice job.  I need to figure out how to do that with my wines so I can have that many on tap.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cool! How do you keep it from freezing the beer? External thermostat of sorts?


----------



## milbrosa (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you all for the compliments. 



Runningwolf said:


> Holy Smokes is that cool. It looks lke you have a fan attached to the bottom of the door but I don't know what the black thing is on the left attached to the collar. Nice job!!!





ibglowin said:


> Very cool! How do you keep it from freezing the beer? External thermostat of sorts?



The black thing on the left is a Love TS-13010 digital temperature switch, which I got from Dwyer Instruments. I don't think I can link directly to the item because of the way their web site works, but you can search for it on www.dwyer-inst.com. There are many similar controllers that would do the same thing. 

I cut the freezers built-in thermostat out of the circuit and wired the Love controller in its place. You set the set point to the temperature you want, and give it a hysteresis of several degrees so your compressor doesn't cycle too much, and it'll maintain that temp. 

The fan is an AC 115 volt computer fan that I wired into the light circuit in the lid. I took the lid gasket and inside plastic panel off and attached the fan on some standoffs to a piece plywood on the inside because the plastic panel isn't sturdy enough to support it by itself. The fan runs continuously to circulate air inside the keezer. I could have wired it into the temperature controlled compressor motor circuit if I'd have wanted it to be intermittently on. I might do that if it ever wears out.

I'll post a couple more pics that show the fan mount and a closeup of the Love controller.



rocket man said:


> WOW, nice job.  I need to figure out how to do that with my wines so I can have that many on tap.



I just have beer and soda in it so far, but I'm wondering if I could turn a white wine into a sparkling wine by force carbing it with CO2.


----------



## milbrosa (Jan 10, 2012)

Fan mount and the Love TS-13010 inset into the left side of the collar.


----------



## milbrosa (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh, there are two black things attached to the left side of the collar. The rectangular one is the Love controller. The cylindrical one is just a 35mm film cannister wrapped in tape and screwed to the collar, positioned so the light switch in the lid will hit it and turn off the light when you close the lid. Originally the light switch would have been closed by the wall of the freezer, but my collar isn't that thick.


----------



## dubulup (May 1, 2012)

Is the fan to draw cold air up around the top of the kegs/carboys? I notice my freezer only has coils around the bottom half.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 1, 2012)

Those chest freezers are nice.

I have a 23 cu ft one - huge - fits a lot of carboys!!!

And a some brute primaries for cold fermenting...


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 1, 2012)

Milbrosa - Now that is one COOL freezer you have there !!

nice job !


----------



## milbrosa (May 2, 2012)

dubulup, the fan is to ensure that the temperature is relatively equal throughout the keezer. Otherwise the temperature controller could be duped, depending on how well positioned the thermometer sensor is.

Steve, thank you. I really enjoy pulling from a selection of my own beers. I never seem to have all eight taps in use at the same time though. I probably could have gotten away with having only six. I plan on putting skeeter pee on one tap.


----------

